# 100 equipment operators and 300 shovel operators needed



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

fair pay, lots of hours, pm and I will get back to you.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What did you do with the guys from last year?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still have most figure if I hire 400 I will have 40 after 1st snowfall


----------



## Mega cab (Aug 21, 2012)

You need a half dozen buses to haul everyone around!! Do you have a labor ready staffing service around you? They could probably get you a small percent of those people.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

You can find them at the Texas/Mexico border.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Those guys don't like the cold.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a hard enough time finding 12 reliable equipment operators. Couldn't imagine trying to find 100 that will just show up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Ne1;1832017 said:


> I have a hard enough time finding 12 reliable equipment operators. Couldn't imagine trying to find 100 that will just show up.


We have over 200 operators alone.....


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1832041 said:


> We have over 200 operators alone.....


Well that explains all the new fancy equipment im always so jealous of that you're always getting.


----------

